# Trim-Tex Angle Master



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's a great new product from Trim-Tex. 

It goes on easily,coats awesomely, it's very strong and looks great when done.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTDnVOwU5eU


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review, Mudslingr!
Who knows, maybe Trim Tex will be able to convince me to set aside my Ultraflex 450! 
I will at least give it a try. :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Your welcome Wimpy. If I'm not mistaken it will be considerably less expensive than NoCoat which makes it a no brainer.

I've been told they'll have a wider one in a few months.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> I've been told they'll have a wider one in a few months.


I was wondering about the smaller size. I'm glad they are coming out with a larger one too! I look forward to trying it! :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Its on the way 2 the UK soon!:thumbup:
Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Slingr for the review. In the video I see that you completely coated the product and you also said that on another one you coated the edges. What do the instructions say to do? I do like with NoCoat and Level Line that you only have to coat the edges especially on flatter angles angles. How thick is the tape? Does it build the corner out much?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem gaz. I believe you are just seeing a film of mud on the bead because I wiped with a 4" right into the crease. It was just installed a couple minutes before filming. Otherwise this one turned out just fine. Another I did at a different job required me to coat right into the crease because the wall was wonky. To be expected sometimes of course. Instructions were to use it just as I would with any other product. I'm guessing it's 1/32" - 1/16" thick. Two coats on the edge works fine.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting. I wouldn't mind trying some.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Can you use a manta ray and the can -am adjustable flusher? That would sell me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't get my Manta Ray to fit on my CanAm tube but I'll let you know how the Accu-Just works on it.


----------

